

Ask HN: I would like to work in London, would you help me with my CV/résumé? - ceoloide

Thanks to everyone that is reading this post and everyone that wants to help me! You have my gratitude :-)<p>tl;dr - My CV/résumé probably sucks for the lack of real working experience as a programmer. What would you change? What would you improve or highlight? What should I try to include in it to make it more compelling?<p>Résumé PDF: http://ge.tt/3RgNL2P/v/0<p>LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/in/marcomassarelli
======
ceoloide
I currently work as a tech consultant for Accenture in Italy, but I would like
to move to London and work for a software company with a strong software
culture.

The first big project in Accenture that I worked on was an image recognition
service that calculated KPIs and metrics of the shelf layout in supermarkets.
Think of a panorama app to capture a whole shelf mashed together with Google
Goggles to recognize specific products. In this project I designed the
information workflow, the mobile app for Symbian and Android, the back-office
tools. I directly contributed to the code of the Android application,
improving performance and stability and even building new features. I was
considered an SME of the whole solution and I was chosen more than once to
participate in knowledge transfer sessions with new teams and managers.

The second big project I worked on was a knowledge sharing intranet portal,
integrating multiple systems and allowing the user to search on them from a
single page. Here I had a smaller involvement in the design of the solution: I
was in charge of security, data model, and the web-services. I quickly became
very knowledgeable about the entire solution architecture, given that I acted
as a bridge between the business and dev teams. After project go-live I was
nominated to maintenance coordinator, thanks to my knowledge of the system,
and I got the chance to supervise teams of 5 and 2 people in the Philippines
and India.

In my free time I'm working on a manga reader app for Windows Phone 7.5 (w/
custom reading functionality and web scraping on manga portals), an open-
source transfer manager library for Windows Phone 7.5
(<https://github.com/ceoloide/DownloadManager>) and in the spare time
contributing to the code of the upcoming metwit.com Android app (although very
small time is left to do that). When I don't code I participate to the
Appsterdam meetings here in Milan.

------
viraptor
Nit picking: it's mobile rather then cell in UK.

Otherwise it looks interesting, but I usually see more details. It looks like
there's much more to tell about the research papers. Also the Accenture work
is all in one block, but I can see a number of areas you worked on - is it
worth separating them with some more description? I'd also mention the group
leader part (or repeat it in skills) on its own.

Then again it comes from a person used to receiving 5+ pages cv prepared by
agencies. To me your cv looks good, but I'm not sure if someone from HR would
be happy - if you have any friends in that area, show it to them too .

~~~
ceoloide
Thanks for the suggestions! Nit picking is good ;-) I will revise the résumé
and include your comments.

At first I had detailed the projects I worked on in Accenture, but they ended
up taking too much space. I'll try to improve on that.

------
fla
Résumé, not rèsumè. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9>

~~~
ceoloide
Thanks!

